# Der Phantom-Pass (1xGif)



## Marco2 (5 Nov. 2017)

*„Und plötzlich war da kein Ball mehr ...“*



​


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Nov. 2017)

Herrlich, ist der blöd :-D


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Nov. 2017)

Ist ja nichts passiert. Wer nichts macht, macht auch nichts falsch! wink2


----------



## comatron (9 Nov. 2017)

Immerhin hat der Videobeweis gezeigt, dass der Ball tatsächlich woanders als vermutet war.


----------

